# Tales from Rhapsody Home



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

I just finished this small book. It is both a humorous and poignant experiences about the author when he and his wife decided to move into a retirement facility. Perhaps your local library or library system can procure it.

https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/137097.Tales_from_Rhapsody_Home


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks for the recommendation, Deb.  I just put a hold on it at my library.


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2022)

Let me know your thoughts when you're done reading it.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

@debodun Thanks for the recommendation of this book. I’m reading it now, about halfway through and it’s hilarious on the surface but sad when I take time to think that this could be my future as well. Still, a wonderful read, thanks again for sharing it else I’d never have known.


----------

